# Powered Gravel Vac



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

I just finished a new, improved vac system.
My old unit was based on things left over/removed from a number of other projects.








If you had to buy all parts new, the thing would cost about $70-$90 range..
This vac is based on an Intex, model 603, 530gph above ground pool filter.








This thing goes for $40-$50 including shipping, brand new, off of ebay all the time. With the only mod to the unit, being the addition of a pair of PVC garden hose fittings to the intake/output lines @ $$(iI don`t remember how much..not much though)
This thing is a super cheap build. Really easy, as well.
For those who want to vac untill ALL the gunk is out of your tanks, without keeping an eye on your tanks water level, this is for you. The return line can be moved around your decor to blast out almost every bit of debis/poop that you can never get at, without pulling all your decor out.
Brothers, this is so easy and works so well..you gotta give it a go.


----------



## tsmi031 (Sep 22, 2009)

sweet ... I have one of those filters lying around in the garage somewhere ... gonna look for it when I get home .. thanks


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I just use sand in all my tanks. All the debris sits on top and is easily removed with the syphon during water changes.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

I switched over to PFS awhile back as well, and it is much better then when I had gravel. 
But with rocks and decor comes gathering spots for gunk to hide. 
I know, you set up powerheads, Hydors, filter returns and oriented your tank so the earth`s spin will move every bit of poop to one convenient spot..that can get sucked up in a couple seconds with a used straw from mickey d`s..
Now, for my tanks..that did not work out quite as well. 
I still need to get in and use the force of the pumps return to blow hidden gunk out from rockwork and other decor pieces. Then it gets sucked up and is no longer festering away in my tank
Knew I should have gone Feng shui on these tanks


----------



## Acorn27 (Sep 1, 2009)

what's inside the filter canister? is there some type of replaceable or cleanable media?

Awesome idea, especially since siphons/pythons just 'suck'. With this setup you can blow debris from behind/under decor.

Definately gonna be on my Christmas list..... :wink:


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> what's inside the filter canister? is there some type of replaceable or cleanable media


Filter cartridge. like for a house filter, only bigger, more surface area...
I have seen replacements for these at wal mart, HD, lowes..pretty much any place that sells small pools or supplies for them.
The cartridges on my old design lasted forever, with a good rinse after a cleaning session. I have no reason to believe these filter cartridges will not last just as long.
I am not showing this as a money maker, status improvement, ego booster or in any way getting more out of this, than how passing a cool idea on to friends makes a guy feel.
Some will look at this and trot off to get a Python or clone, others will see this and it will "click" for them.
Wish both well, but I know who will have the cleaner tank.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm on board with John on this item. Think of it as a portable canister filter only without all the rigging and setup. Much easier to move , clean, and manuever around the tank and fishroom. Throw in that you can build it for about 1/2- 1/3 the price and you have a winner in my book. This is not a move for those with ten tiger barbs in the tank. This is for those of us that have to throw half a ham in to get them fed!!!! :lol: At least that's what it looks like when it comes out the other end.. :roll:


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

Very cool idea. How long do you spend vacuuming? It seems like I'm done with the bottom stuff before I do 10 gallons of water, therefore I just kill 2 birds with one stone (gravel vac/water change). If you were having a problem with time to vacuum while siphoning you could try a smaller hose. You could always try attaching a vac to an existing canister filter (if you have one running on the tank), of course then you might run into some issues with sucking up sand, but the excessive debris could just be cleaned out during routine gravel vac/clean the can day!

Anyways, good build regardless, looks very well put together. :thumb:


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

how exactly does it work and what exactly does it do?
sorry for my ignorance .
actually let me take a guess at this. inlet is hovering around the waste in the tank and it
gets caught in the filter. the outlet of this device would be in the tank as well. 
so its just catching waste and returning clean water back to the tank.
is that about correct?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> inlet is hovering around the waste in the tank and it
> gets caught in the filter. the outlet of this device would be in the tank as well.
> so its just catching waste and returning clean water back to the tank.


You got it..you can leave the return line in a static position, hanging on the tanks rim and use this as a conventual vac, without the water loss..but that would leave all the hidden crud still there. 
By moving the return`s flow around your decor/nooks-n-crannies you are, in effect, pressure washing your tank. Getting the debris in suspension for pick up, by the suction line. 
Harder to explain than do... 
If you have ever done any TIG or Oxy/Acetylene welding the hand motions are about the same.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

you should post a video of it on operation.
im very intriuge with this and i would definitely like to see it in action.
it looks promising. good job.


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

mel_cp6 said:


> you should post a video of it on operation.
> im very intriuge with this and i would definitely like to see it in action.
> it looks promising. good job.


Ditto opcorn:


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Really too simple to go to the trouble of a video. We can all picture the flow from a hose? That output hose moved around the tank moves the crud. While suspended in the water whatever filters are running catch it rather than it laying on the bottom under the rocks. Whether it goes up the intake to this filter or the regular filter doesn't matter as long as it's gone. The reason I like this so much is there are so many ways to use it depending on what each of us need. If you have a tank that can be cleaned with a siphon vac while changing water, you may not need it for that. You still might find times when you rearrange the tank and stir some hidden muck? This filter can be hung on the edge and ignored while it does a quick clearing. Have a time when you have a filter go down for maintenance that kills the bacteria? If you have this handy for added filtering, you are in better shape. Maybe you find water changing to be pretty slow with a vac system? This filter with the output stuck in a drain will beat any vac I've seen. Just make sure your drain will handle the flow. Too many potential uses for me to pass on this.


----------

